# tnetw1130gvf windows 7 64



## Impact Green (Dec 26, 2007)

hey, I recently purchased an ex lease dell gx620, and got a wireless card put in

unfortunately I can't seem to find any 64 bit drivers at all for this wireless card, and the person I bought the computer from only provided drivers for windows xp sp3 32bit

if it helps i have included 2 pictures of the card.
Front:
http://img188.imageshack.us/i/1000127rx.jpg/
Back:
http://img29.imageshack.us/i/1000128w.jpg/

the chip set on the card says tnetw1130gvf

I don't believe the manufacturers ever made a 64 bit driver, so what I am actually searching for is a driver that may work in its place, or some kind of program that will install a blanket of 64 bit drivers to see if any work

any help appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If there are no drivers for the card, I'd suggest you purchase a card that is supported.
A picture of the card tells us nothing, we need the exact model for the card.

From what I find searching on the *tnetw1130gvf* number, it appears that driver support stopped at XP. That computer was shipped with XP, so that makes sense.


----------

